# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى >  التعسف في استعمال الحق

## هيثم الفقى

** مضمونه :* لايجوز للشخص و هو يستعمل حقه أن يتعسف في استعماله 

** أساسه :* الفقه الإسلامي يري أن أساس مبدأ عدم التعسف في استعمال الحق أن الحق في ذاته منحة من الخالق فينبغي ان يقيد بالغاية التي منح من أجلها ، ويكون استعمال الحق غير مشروع كلما وقع خارج حدود هذه الغاية .

أما فقهاء القانون فيرون المبدأ حلقة وصل بين المذهب الفردي ( الذي يوسع من دائرة الحق ) و بين المذهب الاجتماعي ( الذي يضيق من دائرة الحق ) .

** معايير التعسف* :

يعتبر صاحب الحق متعسفا في استعمال حقه كلما توافر في حقه معيارا من المعايير التالية :

*1 – قصــــــــــــــــــــــد الإضـــــــــــــــــــــــــــرار* :

*معناه:* و بموجب هذا المعيار يعتبر صاحب الحق متعسفا في استعماله كلما اتجهت نيته ( قصده ) إلى إلحاق الضرر بالغير من وراء استعمال الحق و لو كان صاحب الحق يجني مصلحة من وراء هذا الاستعمال .

و لا يشترط وقوع الضرر فعلا للقول بقيام حالة التعسف . 

*مثال :* من يعلو بسور منزله ليس بقصد تحقيق الأمان و لكن لمجرد قصد حجب الهواء و الضوء عن ملك الجار و لو كان هذا الجار غير مقيم فعلا بالمنزل .

*إثباته* : يستدل علي وجود قصد الإضرار بالقرائن او الظروف التي تصاحب التصرف .

*2 – رجـــــــحــــــــــان الـــضـــــــــــــــــــــــرر* :

*معناه :* و بموجب هذا المعيار يعد الشخص متعسفا في استعمال الحق إذا كان يحقق من وراء استعمال الحق ضررا جسيما بالغير في مقابل منفعة تافهة يحققها لنفسه . 


*مثال :* من يعلو بالمبني ليزيد من قيمته في سوق العقارات و لكن ترتب علي هذا حبس الهواء و الضوء عن ملك الجار . 

*3 – عدم مشروعية المصلحة :*

*معناه* : يعد الشخص متعسفا في استمال حقه لو كان يقصد تحقيق مصلحة غير مشروعة .

*مثال* : كمن يستأجر شقة بغرض إدارتها للأعمال المنافية للآداب العامة .



** نطاق التعسف :* 

يشمل مبدأ عدم التعسف جميع أنواع الحقوق ، فهو مبدأ عام يستوجب من كل شخص أن يستعمل حقه استعمالا مشروعا .

** جزاء التعسف :*

يلحق التعسف ضررا بالغير ، فيكون الجزاء الضمان ، و يشمل الضمان ما يحكم به القاضي من تعويض نقدي (مقسط أو معجل ) للمضرور أو تعويض عيني لجبر الضرر يتمثل في الأمر بإعادة الحال إلي ما كان عليه ( كهدم السور المرتفع بشكل تعسفي ) أو الأمر بأداء معين متصل بالعمل غير المشروع ( كالأمر بتغيير وضع مدخنة لتوجيه الدخان بعيدا عن الجار ) .

----------


## أم خطاب

بارك الله فيك موضوع مفيد

----------

